# Setup for F-150 w/7700#



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

I have a 03 supercab F-150 w/7700# package. I am looking for some ideas beyond getting a new truck. I am looking to maybe turn up the torsion bars, get rid of the stock shocks(any idea's), add some timbren spring helpers and maybe a steering stabilizer(any idea's). I am also looking to put a Fisher RD or LD. Any suggestions about a battery and alternator because I am not sure that they change them from the other F-150's. I only drive about 5000-7000 miles a year so I am not really worried about giving the truck a little abuse because I think it will actually help the vehicle out to get some use. I already have a mounting list of problems/repairs most likely because of lack of use or maybe just bad luck. If anyone has anyone pictures I would like to take a look.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My suggestion would be to do as little as needed to begin with to hold down unnecessary costs. As you go along, you can tell what's needed. If you really wanted, you might check out the condition of the battery now. Then, if you start plowing and notice your lights dimming for an unusual amount of time, as in taking a long time to regenerate, you can check the alternator, check the battery, upgrade to a larger alternator, or add a second battery. If you notice a sluggish ride, you can get new shocks then or add a set of load boosters or whatever.

I ran your truck through the Fisher plow selector site and made a couple of assumptions ( 6.5 Box foot box, 5.4L V8 engine type, 4150 minimum FGAWR, 4800 minimum RGAWR). According to that, your truck will handle anything up to an 8 1/2' HD. Put 300# of ballast in the bed and start plowing. payup


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i would suggest a 71/2' western or fisher lt for residenrial or rd if you are doing lite commercial anything larger will be way to much stress.

not to say mick is lying i didn't look but i would never put a 81/2' plow on a 1/2ton i think he looked up a f-250 look on your door and see what it says your fgawr


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

From Fisher's website: - 2003, FORD, F150.

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, Super Cab body style, 6.5 Box foot box, 5.4L V8 engine type, 4150 minimum FGAWR, 4800 minimum RGAWR, 7700 minimum GVWR, and HB5 headlamp type.

The blade selected is 8 1/2' HD Series with Minute Mount 2 . The control type selected is Joystick Control.

The required ballast is 450 lbs.

Requires 7700 Payload Group (option 627).

You can use the program yourself:

http://www.fisherplows.com/ematch.asp - click on "Start eMatch".


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would agree with Mick when it comes to adding as little extra as possible or not overdoing it at first, don't spend money unless you have to. I have the same truck as you except its a 2000 model. I started out with the stock alternator which I think was about 105 AMPS?? It was fine for plowing but eventually (not plowing related) the battery died and the alternator started going wackey. So I got a 160 AMP alternator put in and a better battary. Still, I emphasize, the stock set up was fine, never a problem for plowing. I just happened to need a new alternator so I opted for a bigger one for no real reason except that I heard that they were "better" for plowing and make the battary last longer. As far as the front end goes, my truck carries a 750 LB Curtis plow and the front end does not even move when the plow is raised. I do have timbrens however, even before the timbrens, the front dropped maybe 1/2" max. I have not had a problem at all with the truck, it plows great and takes anything I can throw at it (and I have thrown alot at it!). Make sure you have some weight in the bed and an auxillary transmission cooler then your all set to plow away! A Fisher RD 7'6" would be ideal for your truck IMO.



karl klein said:


> not to say mick is lying i didn't look but i would never put a 81/2' plow on a 1/2ton i think he looked up a f-250


It does suprise alot of people when they see that Fisher recommends the 8'6" for a F-150 7700#, however the 7700# is much more HD then most F-150s when it comes to front end components. I think the Fisher HD 8'6" weighs about 731 LBS if I remember correctly. Thats still 19 LBS lighter then my 7'6" Curtis.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

sorry for doubting your numbers mick i didn't realize how light the fisher is i still would never put a 81/2' plow on a 1/2ton thats a lot of snow to be pushing with that truck and tranny


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

karl klein said:


> sorry for doubting your numbers mick i didn't realize how light the fisher is i still would never put a 81/2' plow on a 1/2ton thats a lot of snow to be pushing with that truck and tranny


I agree 100%, weight is one thing but you don't need a 1/2t pushing a full load 8'6" wide, especially when its wet and heavy. No thanks!


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

I originally started this thread thinking that I definately was going with a fisher. After doing some more research I can't decide whether I want to go with a fisher, western or a BOSS. Fisher only limits me to a trip edge plow. I was thinking that a full mold board trip would be more gentle on my lighter truck especially with a shock adsorber installed. Any ideas/opinions?


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

if you want a full trip go with the western other than the trip edge and mounting gear the western and fisher are the same. that is what i would recommend stick with a 7 1/2' pro plow then it will have the shock absorber


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

That 7700"F-150" is not really a 150 but a 250 in 150 clothing. It is the "pre super duty 250. I have a Fisher 7 1/2 RD on my 2000 7700. After plowing with it for 3 winters I added Timbrens and really liked the difference. I have the regular cab with the 5.4. I have NO problems with power, traction, or the truck handling the plow. I can see how I might like a little bigger alternator but so far it has never been a problem. I normally add about #350 against the tailgate and it seems to level things off pretty good.
This truck was made to plow. Its the only F150 that a plow wont void the warranty on. I cant say if I would go with a bigger plow, but the one I have on it is not too much plow.
Ray


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

*Western Vs. Fisher*

I definately have it narrowed down to a Fisher 7.5' RD or a Western 7.5' Pro Plow. I heard some bad things about the western's in the past but I viewed one the other day and it seemed very rugged and the Ultra mount is very easy to connect and disconnect. I am curious to hear how it performs. It seems like it would be a little less jarring on the truck. If you own a western I would like to here how it performs. I am familiar with fisher already.


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

I can answer my own question here....Do a search


----------

